# Rest In Peace ~Sparkly~ Zoe - Beverly Lynn



## Blondie

Most of us now know that our DIS sister Beverly Lynn has suddenly passed away.

Most of you may not know that she also posted here on the DIS as *~Sparkly~ Zoe*. 

Rest In Peace Beverly. You are amongst the angels now.


----------



## Serena




----------



## Tartan Tigger

OMG!!! I didn't know, what a shock. My heart goes out to little Aryn.


----------



## TennVolTony




----------



## Beauty

I loved Beverly like a sister and am still in total and complete shock.  I wish I could give that baby girl a big hug.  I'm just almost speechless right now.


----------



## Bouncy

I haven't been here for a while and I am shocked to hear this sad news.My thouhts are with Aryn and the rest of Bevs family.


----------



## Pat

That is very sad.


----------



## Leota

Hi Guys -
I talked to BL's Mom this morning. The doctor's are not relating her death to the GBs. They said that she had been taking pain killers for a problem with her ankle & that they & the tylenol she had taken for a headache, didn't clear thru her liver properly. Her liver shut down suddenly on Tues afternoon & they were never able to fully revive her. She died of a heart attack on Weds. afternoon.

Her parents have Aryn & plan to fight to keep her. Luckily, there is alot in the court record which will help them. Aryn doesn't really know yet. She knows that Mommy was very sick & had to go to the hospital & might not come home. PapPap (Grandpa) was going to talk to her this morning......

I will be going down to her house tommorrow morning & staying thru for the viewing hours & funeral. If anyone wants to send on any wishes, thoughts, prayers etc.... please post them here & I will print them out to bring with me. I plan to leave here by 9:00 am Sun. morning......

Please Pray for Her Family & most esp. for Aryn. BL was Aryn's whole World & she will be lost without her.....

Also, please say a Prayer for me, if you could. BL was my closest friend. She was my strength when I needed it & without her, life will seem very empty to me. I miss her more than I can say & right now it feels wrong to be alive - It feels wrong that the sun is risen & that people are going on with their lives & that everything looks normal...... Because it isn't normal & it isn't right......


----------



## snoopy

I just posted this information on the other thread, both the fact that BL is Sparkly Zoe, and that you would be attending her funeral, Leota.  I'm sorry, I didn't see this thread first.

You of course are in my prayers, Eileen.  I know how close you were to BL, you were the first person I thought of when I heard the news.  I love you, sister friend, and will certainly keep you close to my heart during the next few days.  Please give my condolences to BL's family.


----------



## tigercat

I will be sending my thoughts and prayers for both Aryn, BL's parents and family and of course you.  
tigercat


----------



## NHAnn

I'm so sorry,
 and offer prayers and condolences to all who are touched by this sad and sudden loss.


----------



## DaisyDebbie

Rest in peace Beverly


----------



## Mackey Mouse

I am so sorry to hear about Beverly Lynn's passing.. I loved looking at her little girl's picture in her signature... she was so very proud of her daughter.... I only met her once in our favorite place, WDW, and I will remember her fondly.. 

Eileen, hugs to you too..I know how sad you must feel at losing your closest friend....Stay strong as you attend the visiting hours, another difficult task when you are close to the one who has passed away...


----------



## Nick@ VB+OKW

> _Originally posted by Blondie _
> * Rest In Peace Beverly. You are amongst the angels now. *








..............


----------



## Patio

This is so sad.   
I'm so sorry to hear this and will keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## cuterlt

My thoughts are with you Leota - I know you must be suffering, as I'm sure all of Sparkley Zoe's friends are. We had PMed a bit about some issues with her estranged husband. I sure hope Aryn will be able to stay with grandparents. My deepest condolences go out to all. What a horrible loss.


----------



## LisaTx

My condolences to Beverly Lynn's family and to you as well, Eileen.


----------



## kejoda

I can't believe this.  I don't even know what to say.  Leota you and Bl's family are in my prayers.


----------



## Blondie

Eileen, I can't even imagine the loss you are feeling right now. (((Hugs))) I know you and Beverly were very close, and you were each other's rock.


----------



## Blondie

You can also express your condolences here at Living Tribute.


----------



## Dan Murphy

I was shocked when I had heard about Beverly Lynn earlier, and yet again saddened by the hurt and passing of another DIS'er, a family member.   

I had the pleasure of meeting Beverly several times at WDW, and as I sit here now at home, am looking at a _Sam McCool's New Pittsburghese_ booket she gave me, so I would be able to 'understand her', LOL.  She was a fun lady.   I had just 'talked' to Beverly here in PM's, just a few days ago, trying to find a common time we could both again meet up while we both were at the World next month.  Now we won't. 

Eileen, good talking to you this morning too.  I know well how close both you and Ranatra were to Beverly.  My very best for you.  

I will post a few pictures later on that will remember Beverly as we all do, fun-loving and smiling.

Dan


----------



## Teejay32

I'm so sorry Leota.  Words fail right now.  

I'll add something else here before tomorrow morning.


----------



## nativetxn

I knew ~Sparkly Zoe~ from WISH.  She was a supportive and caring WISHer and will be sorely missed.  

How heartbreaking for her family and that precious Aryn.

My prayers for that child, I hope she is allowed to remain in the safe haven of her grandparents home.

Eileen, {{{HUGS}}}.  What a huge loss to lose a dear friend.

Katholyn


----------



## emmy

I just can't stop crying- now reading Dan's post just brought back another flood of wonderful memories of Beverly and how she truly was fun loving and smiling ( a group breakfast at Chef Mickeys comes to mind)- also a group of us making a mad dash through the parade crowds, in and out of stores etc- to see if we could get to the haunted Mansion before closing!

Leota- many hugs to you, I know how great you two were together, and how much she loved you! I will be keeping you, Beverly Lynn, Arynn and her whole family in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## bsnyder

What a tragedy, to lose someone so young and vibrant!  My thoughts and prayers go out to Beverly Lynn's family and her close friends here on the DIS!


----------



## Blondie

> _Originally posted by Dan Murphy _
> *I will post a few pictures later on that will remember Beverly as we all do, fun-loving and smiling.*



Looking forward to your pictoral tribute Dan. I know you'll do a wonderful job.


----------



## Mskanga

I wish somebody could tell me this is a bad dream, but it isn't . Leota, I sent you a PM. I know the world has lost a wonderful human being.


----------



## addicted_to_WDW

OMG, I'm in tears. 

BL and I had gotten to know each other on another board, and she supported me through a rough patch I had last year.  Though our correspondence had slowed of late, I still considered her a good friend.  This is just devastating.

This is just awful.


----------



## DD2Disney

Eileen you and Aryn will be in my prayers, and Aryns family!


----------



## BWVDenise

I'm shocked and very saddened.


----------



## minniecarousel

Although we never met in person, she offered so much information & support to me personally when I had questions about flying on a puddle-jumper! We PMed back & forth 3 years ago when I (a white-knuckle flyer!) had to face flying on a small plane. You meet people on the DIS who go out of their way to offer their expertiese and consequently offer their support - Beverly Lynn was one of those people. I am so saddened to hear of her passing. Her little girl is so precious - & I am relieved to hear that BL's parents will be able to care for her. 

Hang in there Eileen - we're here for you.


----------



## sammi

So sad. 

Leota my prayers are with you as you deal with the loss of your very dear friend.


----------



## circus slim

My deepest condolences to Beverly's family and friends.

Eileen and Sandi - {{{hugs}}}


----------



## WebmasterBarry

I'm saddened by this news.


----------



## dmslush

I didn't know her very well, but my prayers are with her and her family and all of her dis friends.


----------



## Saffron

I'm so sorry to read the sad and tragic news of the sudden passing of someone who was a friend to so many, and a close and dearly beloved sister of the heart to some of you.  My heart goes out to her family and to her dear friends.  I will be praying for Aryn and for healing smiles and love from above to comfort all of you as you mourn the loss of your friend.   

Eileen, Beth and Sandi -- {{{Special Hugs}}} to three beautiful woman who have lost a dear friend and a sister of the heart/soul.  I wish there were a way to make the days ahead brighter for you all.  Know that I will be thinking about all of you, holding you dear in my heart.  {{{{Hugs}}}}  I'm sorry.


----------



## TIGGERSMOM

Typing through tears. I just got back from WDW to read about BL. 

She was truly a wonderful and unique person. I can picture the WL lodge late at night, meeting the cleaning staff.  All these memories from that trip come rushing back. I wil not walk through WDW again and not think about dashing to HM and trying to figure a way to cut through the parade, or corn on the steps of City Hall. 

Hugs and prayers to her family. 

Leota, I cannot imagine your grief, just know we are all here for you. 

Love ya!

How fragile life is.


----------



## Hagred

Ah crap, Tiggersmom. I just got done crying and you had to go and mention the corn and there I go again.

Leota - a big {{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}} to you. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## tiggerlover

Shock and saddness don't even begin to cover it.  My thoughts and prayers are with all of Beverly's family, friends and especially her beautiful daughter, Aryn.

I never knew Beverly Lynn personally, but I really enjoyed her posts.  One day someone posted a "Missing DISers" thread and in my reply I mentioned how much I missed Beverly Lynn's post and how I wondered where she was.  It was a nice suprise to hear from ~Sparkly Zoe~ and know that Beverly was still posting, just under another name. She will be greatly missed by many. Rest in Peace, Beverly.

{{HUGS}} to all of her friends her on the DIS.


----------



## KimRaye

I'm in total shock....just can't believe this news.  

I'm soo very sorry.


----------



## Pam

How very very sad. 

I will remember Beverly Lynn always taking the time to help DISers with their transportation questions, her photo eating corn on the steps of Town Hall, that adorable photo of her little girl in her Disney costume, and all  of her funny family stories.


----------



## mickey65

I'm sorry to hear this sad news    Prayers for the family and hugs and prayers for Leota and Sandi (((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## Planogirl

I'm so very sorry Leota. I so much enjoyed Beverly Lynn's posts.  This is such sad news.


----------



## Tinkbell

I"m so shocked and saddened to hear this news.   I'll always remember the pictures of Aryn she had in her signature.  BL always could bring a smile to my face with her posts.  She will be missed.


----------



## CourtasanSatine

Letoa


----------



## WilmaBud

Oh my goodness, I only check in once and awhile these days, and today I gasped when I saw this.  I'm so sorry for all of Beverly Lynn's friends and family.  What a tragic loss.


----------



## *Flower*

My thoughts and prayers are with all of Beverly Lynn's family and friends........ may they find peace........


----------



## Jcricket Fan

I am also so very stuned by this news.  BL was such a great help on the transportation board and I had the pleasure of speaking with her through emails on several occasions.

My prayers go to her family and her beautiful daughter.

Please know I will add her name to our book of Remembrance at church today so that she will be remembered at every Mass said in the month of November.

Peace, Colleen


----------



## olena

Rset in Peace, Beverly....


----------



## Poohbear123

For all......Faith


----------



## mowsie dreamer

I'm so shocked and saddened.  {{{Hugs}}} and prayers for all her friends on the DIS and for her family.


----------



## honeywolf7

Her friends and family are in my prayers and I will remember her at the special service that my church is having tomorrow for those who have passed on this year.


----------



## Kitty 34

I never got the pleasure of meeting Beverly Lynn in person but I knew her well here on the DIS.  She was such a big help in trip planning!!

{{{{{HUGS}}}} to you, Leota.  I lost a friend a few years ago.  I know the pain.   

My deepest condolences to Beverly Lynn's family and to her daughter, Aryn.

Kitty


----------



## FTWFAN

Please let her family know that my thoughts and prayers are with.  BL was a wonderful person!


----------



## BONZO

OMG!


Rest in peace Beverly.


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to the family.


----------



## Pembo

I too sought advice from her when we flew out of the Pittsburgh airport a few years back. I loved those pictures of her daughter. Prayers to her family......


----------



## Debbie

*Prayers for comfort and strength, Leota.  I didn't know until this thread that Beverly Lynn was ~Sparkley Zoe~.  I remember reading many posts over the years.  May she rest in peace and may her family know the love of DIS as they travel through this difficult time.  *


----------



## browneyes

to Leota and little Aryn.


----------



## Big V

My thoughts and prayers are with Beverly Lynn's family and especially to her DD Aryn.


----------



## Tony-NJ

how sad. Lots and lots of prayers said.


----------



## always quiet

May God bless Beverly and all those she left behind..............


----------



## waughzee

Beverly was so nice to me when I first joined the DIS a few years back as a clueless idiot trying to plan out a Disney vacation.  We have remained close friends since then, and I am truly saddened to hear of her loss.  She has overcome so much in her short life.  

My thoughts and prayers go out to Aryn, and Beverly's family, and to you Eileen.  Beverly will be greatly missed.


----------



## Gaspode

I'd just like to say how sad this is... 

I didn't really know Beverly but her alias (~Sparkly~ Zoe) always made me smile when I would see her post because the ~Sparkly~ looked just that and I'm sure she was a sparkly kinda person.  

Best wishes and prayers for her and all her family and friends at this tragic time.

- Melissa


----------



## PartyofSix

As i read Native TX's post on wish i sat stunned. I only knew her from her wonderful post's on wish but it's like family to me to read this now. I am sit shaking my head in numbness. I want to express my sorrow at this time for her family and her friends both at home an from DIS. I understand she leaves behind a small child and i'm just thankful as i sit her to know that the arms of loving grandparents are wrapped tightly around her.  Wishing you all the strength i can right now...... Tammy, Dub, Jenna, Jessica, Mary-Clare, &  Emily Woodard ---s.e. georgia


----------



## cassie

OMG, I am so shocked.  Beverly Lynn was one one the first people I got to know on the Dis.  What a tragedy, and poor Aryn,  that beautiful girl she doted on.  How horribly sad, I just can't believe it.  First Robin, now Bevery Lynn.  Makes me wonder about GB's.  My condolences to her family.


----------



## kbeverina

My heart goes out to all of her family and friends.  We used to chat back and forth a lot on the Resorts Board.  She was the kind of person you could always count on to come right out and say what everyone else was thinking.  I pray her little girl will have people in her life that will raise her as Beverly would have wanted her daughter to be raised.


----------



## Angelrose

Oh I am so sorry to hear this news.  Sparkley Zoe was such a lovely person.  You could tell just from her posts.  Sending hugs and prayers to all her friends here on the DIS and to her family.  May God keep little Aryn in the palm of His hand.


----------



## Towncrier

As some of you already know, I went to calling hours for Beverly Lynn this afternoon. I delivered a bouquet of flowers on behalf of her DIS friends. I had the opportunity to talk with her mom and dad for a while. I wanted them to know just how many friends that BL had on the internet and how many lives she had touched (including mine). I told them that she was always willing to lend a hand or to give advice to anyone who asked. I told them that I felt blessed to have been one of her internet friends who got to meet her in person.

Aryn knows that her mom has passed. Her grandparents will be bringing her to calling hours on Sunday. She knows that her mommy is now in heaven with the angels.

There was a Mickey and Minny plush in her casket along with a little Pooh. Her mom (Josie) mentioned how much BL loved Pooh. And both of her parents spoke a lot about her love of all things Disney. Her dad told me that he would often suggest that BL move to Florida and get a job at WDW so that she could enjoy Disney every day. One thing that Josie told me was how BL was not only her daughter, but also her friend. And Josie also spoke of the precious gift that BL had given them in their granddaughter.

I could only spend a short time with her parents and I could feel the love for their daughter.

I mentioned the outpouring of love and kind words on the DIS and all the other Disney related message boards and promised that I would gather together some of these thoughts and email them to her. Josie gave me her email address and I don't think that she would mind my sharing it with you: pghjosie@yahoo.com

Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## zurgswife

Speechless


----------



## pw2pp

Oh My God  -   I have not been here in a while and this is such a shock.   I remember the pic of her daughter with the pretty blue (Cinderella?) dress on.   Wow,  really makes you realize how quickly life can be snatched from us.  So sad.


----------



## janette

Thank you John for being there,   I hope they found some comfort in knowing we have them and Aryn in out thoughts and prayers.

I met Beverly almost 3 years ago during the CCSS ladies gathering.   It was a truly magical time,   a quickly planned meet that brought several of us on the DIS at that time together at WDW.    I was also able to reconnect with her during DIS-CON I and we've talked online and on the phone.    She was a good friend of Robin's and helped me deal with that loss.  

One of the memories I'm holding close from CCSS trip was going to get a Bear she had picked up and selected just the right pins for to send to another DISer's sister who was in the last stages of terminal cancer.    She'd wanted to make a last WDW trip but wasn't able.   Beverly was assisted in her task by some great CM's in the UK area.   After Beverly picked up the Bear she also made a trip to the guest services area to make sure the CM's who helped were recognized for their actions.   

Her laughter and zest will be remembered always.


----------



## Maleficent2

my thoughts are with BL friends and family in this most trying time.


Peace BL

Mal


----------



## Debi

How terrible.    My thoughts and prayers are with her friends and family.


----------



## DisneyObsessed

How heartbreaking for her family and friends. Life is so precious. God, please take care of her little girl.


----------



## SusieJane

Condolences and prayers to family and friends.  God bless.


----------



## cyndilou01

I have really never chated with her, bu her posts were always so kind and helpful, she helped me and never knew it... I will pray for her and her family what a terrible thing for a little girl to suddenly loose her mother... God be with her family, and may they know your strength, peace and Love.


----------



## ripleysmom

Rest in Peace Beverly Lynn


----------



## Blondie

Thank you Towncrier for being there when the rest of us couldn't. I'm sure her parents appreciated everything you had to say.


----------



## Serena

That was so nice of you Tc.


----------



## newmousecateer

My prayers for her to rest in peace, and my prayers for her darling daughter and family.  May God bless them and watch over them....and may they find peace in His love.


----------



## Mickey's sunshine

Very nice of you John  {{hugs}}


Such a sad day today, rest in Peace sweet Beverly.


----------



## Nutsy

I also had no idea....................I have noticed Sparkly~Zoe on the boards, but can't say I've noticed BL.

It does not matter anyway...................It is so sad to hear of one passing whether or not you knew them.

Prayers for her family.......they must so heartbroken.


----------



## nuke

Beverly was such a funny, witty lady and would have me in tears laughing sometimes with her posts.   My heart is breaking for all her friends and family and my sympathy goes out to all of them.  Rest in Peace Beverly.  I know you will be a wonderful angel to Aryn.


----------



## Rajah

Another shocking and saddening loss.  My prayers are with her family and friends.  Beverly will be missed.  Whoever knows (Leota?), please keep us posted on what happens with Aryn?


----------



## Teejay32

I'm so glad that someone representing the DIS community was able to be there for her today.  Thanks Towncrier.   

I also met Beverly as part of the CCSS contingent of 2001.  People didn't just up and fly off to meet people at WDW then, in a group anyway, it was kind of an unusual thing to do.  I give her a lot of credit for the success of it, for being a ruthlessly efficient-yet-zany spiritual leader of the group.  She kept us busy and laughing and mostly all accounted for at all times.  She was hilarious.  As a roommate, thoughtful and generous.   

I've never seen two people bond so fast as she and Leota did though.  Like long-lost sisters.  And it stayed that way.  Friendships endured.  Not mine and BL's, unfortunately, which I've been kicking myself most of the day about and sounds a lot like what TVT posted earlier...but the utter wrongness of this news today was still like a ton of bricks.  I cannot imagine the pain of those who loved her most.  Some of them are right here with us.



Love ya BL.


----------



## DoeWDW

I'm so sorry to hear this tragic news.  My condolences to family and friends affected by the loss - and there are so many who will miss BL.  She, her family (especially Aryn) and friends will be in my prayers.


----------



## Mermaid02

I just can't believe it. I loved that picture of Aryn in her princess dress jumping on that bed. It always made me smile. I will say a prayer for Aryn (let's hope she can stay with her grandparents) and her family.... but also for you Leota- to lose a dear friend like that.... I can't imagine.  I think I'll give everyone I see today a hug... boy you just NEVER know do you?


----------



## JerseyJanice

Thank you, Towncrier, for your post.  It was helpful.

I am shocked and sad more than I can find words to describe.

Oh, Beverly!  I will miss you so much.  I hope and pray you are in a better place now.


----------



## Flounder's Friend

I'm fighting back tears as I write this.  I haven't posted here in awhile.  Mostly I just read.  This is one event I never dreamed of reading about.  Beverly Lynn exchanged the funniest PMs with me.  She had such a great sense of humor and a zest for life.  She was a wonderful mommy to Aryn.  Bless you, Beverly Lynn.  I will not forget you.


----------



## camper

So sorry to hear this. I  always enjoyed Beverly Lynn's post. We had very similar tastes in music. And her little girl's picture was priceless. I hope someday her grandparents or someone will take Aryn on another trip to WDW. 
I'm glad there will be someone at the funeral from the dis. Give the little girl a hug from all of us.


----------



## Evil Princess

Rest in peace, Beverly Lynn. You will be  missed.


----------



## Towncrier

Might I ask for prayers for Leota as she will be at calling hours today and at the memorial service tomorrow. I know that it's going to be a rough time for her. And of course continue prayers for Aryn, for Beverly Lynn's parents, and for her family as they grieve the loss of one so young.

Rest assured that all of your words here will be of comfort to BL's loved ones. This afternoon I will start collecting the addresses of all the threads posted here and elsewhere and email them to Josie so that she can see for herself just how much of an effect BL had on her extended group of friends.


----------



## Spinning

I am so sorry to hear about this loss. This is tragic


----------



## Serena

I only wish I had gotten to know her better.


----------



## Kitty 34

Thank you, John for all you're doing for us and for Beverly's family.  

Sending extra {{{{HUGS}}} to Leota today.


----------



## emmy

Eileen- Know as you go through today and tomorrow and the many difficult days that will follow - you are in my thoughts and prayers! Many, many hugs being sent your way!


----------



## cati

Bevely Lynn, may you rest in peace, knowing how you touched so many lives for the better.

Aryn, you are in my prayers.  I too, loved looking at your cute little picture each time your Mom posted here on the DIS.

Leota, I will remember you also in prayers.  I know she was a very good friend and will be missed by you and her family greatly.

(((((HUGS))))) to all of you.  My heart is aching for little Aryn!!


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

My sympathy and prayers go out to everyone touched by this tragic loss.


----------



## Poohstyx

Such sad news.     I'm so sorry for her family and friends, especially Aryn.  Special thoughts and Prayers for them.

Poohstyx


----------



## holycow

I just wanted to let you know that prayers are said for all...
this is just too sad....I hope her daughter will be taken care of


----------



## Beauty

I am still in semi-shock over this and still expecting BL to email me and this be some kind of corny joke.  She was the funniest person.  She could keep you in stitches.  

Leota you know how much I love you and you know that you are in my heart as you go through today and tomorrow.  I love you!!

John thank you just doesn't seem good enough!  I think it meant the world to a lot of us to have you there.  And thank you also for posting Josie's email address.  I hope to never lose touch with Aryn and BL's family if possible.

Here is a BL funny....one of her biggest pet peeves was people getting lose, loose and loss mixed up and now everytime I type one I have to sit and think did I get that right.  Because if I was emailing with BL and got it wrong she would yell at me...LOL!  

I love you my sister!


----------



## CRB#33

I'm so terribly sad to hear this after being away all weekend.

My prayers go out to Beverly's family and her precious DD.


----------



## teri




----------



## msdis

OMG how sad. BL was always so helpful on the transportation board and I remember reading so many of her posts and would think if someone had a question and it wasn't answered, or answered well I would think "Well, BL will be along soon, she'll know, and help them", and she always did.  God has a special place for people like her and she now has a new mission. I feel so badly for her family and her little girl. This has to be so unbearably hard.


----------



## catsrule

I am sad.


----------



## mousefan

I just returned from WDW tonight at 11pm to come to the boards to read this shocking news.....BL was my friend.....and I will miss her greatly....I have gotten to know her quite well and we have become close over the last four years.....I spent some time with her right before we left for vacation and I just spoke to her earlier last week from the park......I am deeply shocked and saddened by this news.....my prayers are with Josie, Aryn and the other members of Bev's family. she was a strong woman, had gone thru many ups and downs in her very short life....but always finding something positive even out of the bad days.......we laughed , we cried together ... she accepted people for what they were, and as most true friends she always spoke the truth .....and told you like it was....and I am proud to say she was my friend.......I will miss her greatly......Peace be with you BL....you were a great friend and a wonderful mother ......Aryn was so lucky to have a mom like you........


----------



## UncleKyle

I just now read the news myself. I am in shock to hear this. My thoughs go out to young Aryn and Beverly's family.


----------



## Kteacher




----------



## MickeysMommy

OMG...I'm so sorry.        Wonderful people are taken from us so suddenly and young sometimes that it just makes you wonder.  Her family will of course, be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chernabog

Thoughts and prayers to Aryn and the rest of Beverly Lynn's family!


----------



## JAP

I am so sad to hear this news.  My thoughts and prayers are with Bev's daughter and family.  Bev was always kind to me and I will remember her for that.

Jen


----------



## Luv2Roam

dup post ---


----------



## Luv2Roam

I am so sorry to read of her passing.
BL was truly a good person, whom I never will forget. BL will truly be missed.
Thoughts and hugs to her family.


----------



## Margie J

OMG, I come back to catch up on things around here and read this. It's shocking. I was recently thinking about what ever happened to Beverly Lynn, not knowing she was posting under another name. 

So sorry to hear this news and I wish Aryn strength to get through this difficult time.


----------



## Brer-Rabbit

Very Very Sad, Beverly Lynn will be missed.


----------



## CDoobee

I've only met Beverly Lynn once, and I've only met Leota (Eileen) once also.  They were together, of course.     It was at Epcot near Ice Station Cool a couple of years ago.  They noticed my lime green ribbon and came and introduced themselves.  We didn't talk long, but I had read numerous posts by them both, and "knew" who they were.  More recently, I've been reading posts by ~Sparkly~ Zoe on the WISH boards and didn't know this was Beverly Lynn.

I'm so sorry for you losing your good friend, Eileen.  And of course, my thoughts and prayers go out to you, Aryn, BL's family and all who knew and loved her.   

Debbie


----------

